# Ray Donovan - anyone still watching? **spoilers***



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

After watching the last episode (S1E11), I'm confused about the priest. Was Bunchy right about it being him or was it just a coincidence?

The wife can go anytime now.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi:
Yes, I'm still watching and still liking it a lot!

Yes, not only was Bunchy right about it being the priest h e thought it was, the priest also abused Ray, too. At least that was my take on the whole thing.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

That was my take as well, that's why Ray killed him.

I enjoy this show a lot. Jon Voigt does a great job playing such a creep.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

brebeans said:


> Hi:
> ..Yes, not only was Bunchy right about it being the priest h e thought it was, the priest also abused Ray, too. At least that was my take on the whole thing.


Mine too. At first I just figured Bunchy was imagining it, but then it became clear that it was him, especially after Ray had him hold up his two hands and asked the other brother which he broke.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It was definitely the priest that molested Bunchy.

Tried to molest Terry, got his hand broken.

Shocker was that he also molested Ray.

This show is really quite good!


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I also have to say that Jon Voigt is killing it.

"I didn't think I could *%#@ you. You're really not my type."


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> I also have to say that Jon Voigt is killing it.
> 
> "I didn't think I could *%#@ you. You're really not my type."


"But maybe a #*$&#&#"

"Only if you put a gun to my head..."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

goblue97 said:


> I also have to say that Jon Voigt is killing it.
> 
> "I didn't think I could *%#@ you. You're really not my type."


"What did YOU do Raymond?"


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> After watching the last episode (S1E11), I'm confused about the priest. Was Bunchy right about it being him or was it just a coincidence?
> 
> The wife can go anytime now.


Yeah. She's a "TELL ME! What's going on!!!" shrew like Skyler in Breaking Bad and Maddy in Burn Notice. You'd think she would know by now what Ray does and that he won't talk about it.

I was looking for Abby to say "Kill him," about the priest but it pretty much went that way when she quietly left with along the lines of "Will you be home in time for supper?"



nyny523 said:


> It was definitely the priest that molested Bunchy.
> 
> Tried to molest Terry, got his hand broken.
> 
> ...


C'Mon guyz, the priest admitted it was him. He was all "poor me" because he had to be in treatment for _for two years_ and was chemically castrated - which doesn't mean he would stop didling boys.

This episode had enough moving parts to rival the last episode of Breaking Bad. Dead Mickey's squeeze. Dead Shawn actor. Dead FBI agent. Kill the priest.



goblue97 said:


> I also have to say that Jon Voigt is killing it.
> 
> "I didn't think I could *%#@ you. You're really not my type."


Yeah. I was gonna say that in spite of the actor being nuts the dude is a first rate actor as always. The best was the look on his face when Ray had him on the ground with the gun to his head.

We're still only getting hints of why Ray hates Mickey. I guess it's due to him consistently a sh* father and disappointing his kids, like with the "F'n Bucky Dent" night.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I totally LOVED Ray's wife in this episode. 

After all her kvetching and questioning since the first episode, she took one look at the situation with the priest and took the whole thing in stride.

I am hoping her reaction will allow Ray to open up a bit more to her in the future (as he did with the molestation revelation). She really is on his side...


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

The writers had better leave Avi alone!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

netringer said:


> Yeah. She's a "TELL ME! What's going on!!!" shrew like Skyler in Breaking Bad and Maddy in Burn Notice. You'd think she would know by now what Ray does and that he won't talk about it.
> 
> I was looking for Abby to say "Kill him," about the priest but it pretty much went that way when she quietly left with along the lines of "Will you be home in time for supper?"
> 
> ...


Ray hates Mickey currently because Mickey was selling him out to the FBI. I think he hated him the most in the past for Mickey screwing Claudette while Ray's mother was dying of cancer.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm still watching it, but I doubt I'll be back to watch a second season.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Ray hates Mickey currently because Mickey was selling him out to the FBI. I think he hated him the most in the past for Mickey screwing Claudette while Ray's mother was dying of cancer.


In the season finale we got the real, real, real reason that Ray decided that Daddy Mickey was dead at him when Ray was 10.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

pmyers said:


> "What did YOU do Raymond?"


I loved that line and delivery. Not a fan of Voight the human being, but man that dude can act. Emmy nom next year for sure - good chance to win.

James Woods excellent too - as always.

Count me in as another who digs this show.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Between the retro-modern soul music and gorgeous cars I'm locked in on this show.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

netringer said:


> This episode had enough moving parts to rival the last episode of Breaking Bad. Dead Mickey's squeeze. Dead Shawn actor. Dead FBI agent. Kill the priest.


I am enjoying this show a lot and agree with above. I didn't see the 9/22 episode yet.

The only uncertainty with the priest was early on when Bunchy was the only one claiming it was him since obviously his judgement can't be trusted.

I will be back for season 2.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Binge-watched this over the weekend and enjoyed it. Agreed that John Voigt is excellent and, of course, DID receive the Emmy nod.

Favorite characters? It's between Avi and Terry (LeStadt in the Sherlock Holmes movies) for me. I also like Abby (Maureen Ashby in the Ireland season of Sons Of Anarchy).


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

We have a great start to a new season.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I enjoyed last nights episode a lot. Glad to see JV back for another season, he's great.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Binge-watched this over the weekend and enjoyed it. Agreed that John Voigt is excellent and, of course, DID receive the Emmy nod.
> 
> Favorite characters? It's between Avi and Terry (LeStadt in the Sherlock Holmes movies) for me. I also like Abby (Maureen Ashby in the Ireland season of Sons Of Anarchy).


Bunchy, too. And Lena. Overall, just a _lot_ of good acting on this show.

I'm starting to recognize (the actor who plays) Terry everywhere now. The Worlds End. A young Mugger #1 in The Man Who Knew Too Little.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

tlc said:


> I'm starting to recognize (the actor who plays) Terry everywhere now. The Worlds End. A young Mugger #1 in The Man Who Knew Too Little.


Seems like that guy is everywhere - War Horse, Jack the Giant Slayer, Filth


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

Excellent show... one of my faves of all time.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I started watching season 2 and quickly realized from the "previously on" that I somehow missed the season Finale for season 1!

I thought the last episode was the Priest one and that they left everything as a cliffhanger.


----------



## stinkbomb1020 (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes...This show is awesome! VERY entertaining and JV hits a home run in every scene!


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm really enjoying season 2 of this show as much as season 1.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I started watching season 2 and quickly realized from the "previously on" that I somehow missed the season Finale for season 1!
> 
> I thought the last episode was the Priest one and that they left everything as a cliffhanger.


I saw the finale but decided I need to rewatch because I forgot how all of the characters and twists went.

Having just seen a show on him, I finally got that Sully is supposed to be ****** Bulger.

Who was the girl that Mickey sees as the Dolphin? His last girlfriend?

They're retreading plot points a bit. There is no reason that "Moe" the FBI boss would have Ray bring Mickey in just to have him in town - other than to have Mickey around for plot purposes.

Ann-Margret! Loo king good!

Paula Malcomson is plain hot in that lace teddy.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I hate to complain about the wife again but is the only way Ray can make her happy is by buying her houses and other expensive things? What a beeeotch.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> I hate to complain about the wife again but is the only way Ray can make her happy is by buying her houses and other expensive things? What a beeeotch.


Also by not "raping" her (her words).


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

She seemed to forget all about that when she saw her new house.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> I hate to complain about the wife again but is the only way Ray can make her happy is by buying her houses and other expensive things? What a beeeotch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't grok California all that much but the new house didn't seem that much better than their current McMansion. I guess it's the location, huh?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> I don't grok California all that much but the new house didn't seem that much better than their current McMansion. I guess it's the location, huh?


The real estate agent said the wife was obsessed with the Trousdale neighborhood. It's an upscale part of upscale Beverly Hills.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trousdale_Estates

Notable residents
Celebrity residents have included the likes of Elvis Presley, Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Tony Curtis, Ray Charles, and Groucho Marx. President Richard Nixon lived in the neighborhood.[5][13][14] When Nixon, who had just been Vice President from 1953 to 1961 under President Dwight D. Eisenhower, purchased his residence, Frank McCullogh of Los Angeles Times reported that he had only paid US$90,000 for a house whose real price was US$300,000 as the developers believed his name would add prestige to the neighborhood.[15]
More recently, Jennifer Aniston, David Spade, Vera Wang, John Rich, Jane Fonda, and Richard Perry have lived in the neighborhood


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> I hate to complain about the wife again but is the only way Ray can make her happy is by buying her houses and other expensive things? What a beeeotch.


Well, yes, she can be a beeeothch. However, although Ray loves her, he is getting her what she wants so he doesn't lose her, his family and, of course, the sex with her.

The therapist in the last episode, though, went over the line when he printed "BRIBE" regarding the house. He's supposed to help them and help her see clearly, not instigate the situation. He's right, of course....buying the house, jewelry, etc. are all bribes, of a sort, by Ray.....for her to stay, continue to have sex, keep the family together. But, as a therapist, that was bad form!


----------



## izmack (Feb 3, 2002)

brebeans said:


> Well, yes, she can be a beeeothch. However, although Ray loves her, he is getting her what she wants so he doesn't lose her, his family and, of course, the sex with her.
> 
> The therapist in the last episode, though, went over the line when he printed "BRIBE" regarding the house. He's supposed to help them and help her see clearly, not instigate the situation. He's right, of course....buying the house, jewelry, etc. are all bribes, of a sort, by Ray.....for her to stay, continue to have sex, keep the family together. But, as a therapist, that was bad form!


The therapist is probably as sick of her whining as I am. She's a one dimensional character that was designed by a misogynist. I can't believe Ann Biderman condones this.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

izmack said:


> The therapist is probably as sick of her whining as I am. She's a one dimensional character that was designed by a misogynist. I can't believe Ann Biderman condones this.


She's no more one-dimensional than Ray and Mick, as far as I can see. I keep watching, but only because of the secondary characters. Ray, Mick, and Abby are pretty boring, really.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So does Bunchy own that bike store or just work there?


----------



## izmack (Feb 3, 2002)

Dawghows said:


> She's no more one-dimensional than Ray and Mick, as far as I can see. I keep watching, but only because of the secondary characters. Ray, Mick, and Abby are pretty boring, really.


I totally disagree on Ray and Mick - we know all about their history, what drives them, etc...and keep learning more all the time.

If Abby is onscreen, only one of 2 things are happening. Repeatedly.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Well, yeah. We have more backstory on Ray & Mick, I'll agree with that. But the same things are happening every time they're on the screen, too. Ray is either mumbling into his phone or to the other person in the room, usually saying "I'll take care of it." Once in awhile, he gets violent. Mick is either wondering why nobody in the room is happy to see him, or trying to weasel his way out of trouble or into someone's good graces. And in virtually every scene, he does that same little half-dancestep move. Both roles are the least interesting I've ever seen these two actors be. (I do realize most people see it differently.)

On the other hand, I think Terry and Bunchy, especially, are fascinating, heartbreakingly good characters.


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

izmack said:


> The therapist is probably as sick of her whining as I am. She's a one dimensional character that was designed by a misogynist. I can't believe Ann Biderman condones this.


Why do you expect the producer to write or develop the female characters a certain way just because she is a woman? I think the way Abby is portrayed fits her situation pretty well.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pmyers said:


> So does Bunchy own that bike store or just work there?


He just works there. We saw him interview and he was all excited that he got a job.

Speaking of, that actor, Dash Mihok, deserves an Emmy nod, too.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> He just works there. We saw him interview and he was all excited that he got a job.
> 
> Speaking of, that actor, Dash Mihok, deserves an Emmy nod, too.


Agree, but I don't think he got one. 
Overall, I"m lovin' this show......


----------



## izmack (Feb 3, 2002)

Jim_TV said:


> Why do you expect the producer to write or develop the female characters a certain way just because she is a woman? I think the way Abby is portrayed fits her situation pretty well.


There's no reason her character needs to be a harpie, perpetrating an Irish stereotype. Absolutely none. It's a caricature.


----------



## izmack (Feb 3, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> He just works there. We saw him interview and he was all excited that he got a job.
> 
> Speaking of, that actor, Dash Mihok, deserves an Emmy nod, too.


I'm a little nervous that Bunchie is going to go for the kid and not the mom.....


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

izmack said:


> There's no reason her character needs to be a harpie, perpetrating an Irish stereotype. Absolutely none. It's a caricature.


You might as well argue that Carmela Soprano didn't "need" to be written a certain way to perpetuate a stereotype about Italian-American women on The Sopranos. As a matter of fact I could argue that the character Abby on Ray Donovan, like Carmela on The Sopranos, are both portrayed accurately as the same kind of East Coast regionally-accented ethnic American women who fall in love with Alpha Male tough guys, marry them and have their children.

And- while no pushovers themselves- both are exactly the kind of women who look the other way when their husbands have sex with other women kinda-sorta behind their back because their husbands are such great providers with domineering personalities who make a lot of money as well as super masculine criminals who give them 'gina tingles along with a lot of _agita_.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Jim_TV said:


> You might as well argue that Carmela Soprano didn't "need" to be written a certain way to perpetuate a stereotype about Italian-American women on The Sopranos. As a matter of fact I could argue that the character Abby on Ray Donovan, like Carmela on The Sopranos, are both portrayed accurately as the same kind of East Coast regionally-accented ethnic American women who fall in love with Alpha Male tough guys, marry them and have their children.
> 
> And- while no pushovers themselves- both are exactly the kind of women who look the other way when their husbands have sex with other women kinda-sorta behind their back because their husbands are such great providers with domineering personalities who make a lot of money as well as super masculine criminals who give them 'gina tingles along with a lot of _agita_.


Agree.....stereotypes are based on some reality. And, although the producers didn't NEED to portray her that way, well, she wouldn't be the kind of woman to be with Ray if she weren't portrayed that way. She loves him, in her own way...the same way Carmela loved Tony (well, they both have love/ate relationships. We've probably all been there, to a certain extent.

And, like Tony loved Carmela, Ray loves Abby. They just can't keep it in their pants and they don't really see anything wrong with that. And, their wives, well, sort of live with it....depending on how they're being treated at the time of their dalliances. If it's a quick sex thing...then that makes it a bit easier to take than a longer term, possible involvement thing (Tony with the Russian, Ray with his former girlfriend and now, possibly the reporter).

All of it makes for good, interesting, powerful TV and I love it!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Should we look for Abby to tell Ray to forget about buying the Truesdale house, or is she gonna dig in and make life a living hell for her new stuck up neighbors?

If you didn't pick up on it, the big reveal is gonna be that Cochran is having an affair with MR. ASEC, not the wife.


----------



## izmack (Feb 3, 2002)

brebeans said:


> Agree.....stereotypes are based on some reality. And, although the producers didn't NEED to portray her that way, well, she wouldn't be the kind of woman to be with Ray if she weren't portrayed that way. She loves him, in her own way...the same way Carmela loved Tony (well, they both have love/ate relationships. We've probably all been there, to a certain extent.
> 
> And, like Tony loved Carmela, Ray loves Abby. They just can't keep it in their pants and they don't really see anything wrong with that. And, their wives, well, sort of live with it....depending on how they're being treated at the time of their dalliances. If it's a quick sex thing...then that makes it a bit easier to take than a longer term, possible involvement thing (Tony with the Russian, Ray with his former girlfriend and now, possibly the reporter).
> 
> All of it makes for good, interesting, powerful TV and I love it!


BIG difference between how Carmela and Abby are portrayed. Carmela had depth...depth that was written into the character and enough to win Edie Falco multiple Emmys for the role. Can you possibly see Abby winning one? Maybe for last night's ep when she uses a selfie ala Anthony Weiner.

Anyway, we agree to disagree. The day Abby ends up in a hole in the oil field will be a good one for me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm glad that the Sully story line is wrapped up now (hopefully).


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I'm glad that the Sully story line is wrapped up now (hopefully).


I went back to watch the last episode of last season on VoD.

I can't remember why Rossana was killed by Sully. I think I remember that Sully's girlfriend finally hit Sully's last nerve so he strangled her.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Abby seems like a good fit. That's the kind of nutball woman who marries a Ray Donovan after all.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> I went back to watch the last episode of last season on VoD.
> 
> I can't remember why Rossana was killed by Sully. I think I remember that Sully's girlfriend finally hit Sully's last nerve so he strangled her.


Wrong place at the wrong time. Sully came over to kill him and the woman was there. He took them both to that oil field place and killed the woman first.


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I'm glad that the Sully story line is wrapped up now (hopefully).


I was very surprised that the last scene didn't have the reporter look at the note that Mickey's friend passed her. As far as we know, it's still in her purse. I'm sure there's something in there that will torpedo the entire narrative that Ray and the FBI concocted. I'd be real surprised if it's completely wrapped up.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I really like Kate (the reporter). I hope that's not the end of her storyline.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't know if the reveal will be th FBI guy having an affair with the ASEC GUY or not but he did also grope the guy's wife. Maybe they are swingers or something.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I don't know if the reveal will be th FBI guy having an affair with the ASEC GUY or not but he did also grope the guy's wife. Maybe they are swingers or something.


The way I see it, they played scrabble and then had a foursome. This is the only way to explain why Ray's people never caught him sneaking somewhere.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Anubys said:


> The way I see it, they played scrabble and then had a foursome. This is the only way to explain why Ray's people never caught him sneaking somewhere.


Given the words they were spelling out during the Scrabble game, these are my thoughts as well.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Dawghows said:


> Given the words they were spelling out during the Scrabble game, these are my thoughts as well.


Yes, that is how I took that game too.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Steven Bauer, who plays Avi, is 57 years old and currently dating an 18 year old. Lucky bastard!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/11/steven-bauer-girlfriend_n_5804410.html


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

The doesn't quite meet the half your age plus seven rule, now does it?


----------



## stinkbomb1020 (Jul 18, 2004)

I was wondering....hope we get to see more of the FBI part of the story because no part it has been addressed in the last 3 or more episodes? This is an awesome show so surely they won't leave that part of the story open unless they are saving it for next season?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Steven Bauer, who plays Avi, is 57 years old and currently dating an 18 year old. Lucky bastard!


Imagine Avi dating Bridget!

BTW, when Ray went to Cookie's compound he must have intended to get thrashed when he swung at the goons.

Imagine if he hadn't sent Avi away.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> Steven Bauer, who plays Avi, is 57 years old and currently dating an 18 year old. Lucky bastard!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/11/steven-bauer-girlfriend_n_5804410.html


She may be 18 and, technically, legal but it's a little creepy to me.....

I wonder if she calls him grandpa!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

If all the brother who owns the gym needs, is $150,000 to sell the gym....why wouldn't Ray just offer to buy him out? That's peanuts and he can keep his laundry.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> If all the brother who owns the gym needs, is $150,000 to sell the gym....why wouldn't Ray just offer to buy him out? That's peanuts and he can keep his laundry.


He did. Terry refused.

I am totally in love with the actress playing Katie. She is so hot!


----------



## stinkbomb1020 (Jul 18, 2004)

I hope Ray can patch their relationship or just "fix things" with her. I'm also in love with her. I guess we will have to share!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I guess I don't remember that exchange. Doesn't make sense why either one of them would say no. The brother just wants the money to move to Ireland and Ray still needs the business to launder money. seems like a win/win.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I guess I don't remember that exchange. Doesn't make sense why either one of them would say no. The brother just wants the money to move to Ireland and Ray still needs the business to launder money. seems like a win/win.


Because once Terry realized that the gym was just Ray's "laundry", his pride took over, and he didn't want Ray's money.

He would rather commit a crime with his father 

This is one screwed up family!

And Abby - wow, talk about manipulative. She is reminding me more and more of Carmen Soprano.

What about the guy who blew his brains out?!?! Holy crap!!!

The characters on this show are really excellent - fleshed out, believable, 3-dimensional, well written, well acted. This show gets better and better.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> ...And Abby - wow, talk about manipulative. She is reminding me more and more of Carmen Soprano...


I sais the exact same thing to my wife this week about Abby. Specifically about complaining about where Ray get's his money. It's fine when she's spending it but bad other times.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> He would rather commit a crime with his father


_*Almost guaranteed*_ to end badly for Terry.



nyny523 said:


> And Abby - wow, talk about manipulative. She is reminding me more and more of Carmen Soprano.


And you ask a _cop_ to do that?!? You're so out of it that you think it's reasonable to ask a cop to do that?! And you have a hard case husband?!


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

tlc said:


> _*Almost guaranteed*_ to end badly for Terry.
> 
> And you ask a _cop_ to do that?!? You're so out of it that you think it's reasonable to ask a cop to do that?! And you have a hard case husband?!


Of course you ask a cop to do it.....whether it's a cop or not...he's not thinking with anything but his d**k right now. I was hoping he'd do the "right" thing and leave Abby hanging to figure out another way to get what she wants.

And, I don't find her at all like Carmella Soprano....Abby is much more winey, not her own person at all and MUCH more manipulative. There are similarities but I believe Carmella was not quite as crazy.

And, yes.....I don't think it's going to end well for Terry at all.........


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The funny thing is that nobody needs to do anything. Ray has everything under control. It's Abby that is going to get her daughter killed!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

*Ray Donovan - Season 2 - Episode 11 - Rodef
*
Well...THAT was one action packed episode!

I just knew when the camera zoomed in on the metered valve on the oxygen tank it was going to blow eventually.

Who's going to go to Ray's car and find the video on the iPhone? I say Mickey gets it.
BTW, StalkerRazzy and the two selling the video saw Bridget on it. They may not know who she is.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

There was almost too much going on in this one. One more to go but this one felt like a season finale.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...that was great!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I would have prefered for the cops to arrest Ray after the first punch. For Ray to go back and punch Mickey a second time seemed too stupid for Ray to do and felt forced.

Avi: you better not kill Kate, you bastard! I love her!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The cop really thought he could plant drugs on Cookie? Dumb. Too much was made of the oxygen, you knew an explosion would happen at some point.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

*Ray Donovan - Season 2 - Episode 12 - The Captain*

OK, that wrapped up a lot.

Things I learned:


You can be just released from the police station, go to the LA office of the FBI, barge into the FBI _director'_s office, and bang his head against his desk and suffer no consequences.
Make a phone call and say there's a body buried at a construction site and they start digging.
Be surprised that an iPhone video can have a copy
Send a scandalous hidden camera sex act recording to a sleazy publisher and he'll release it for free immediately.
You can get caught red handed at a botched armed robbery and be released on $50,000 bond.
You can be a convicted felon on parole after 10 years in prison and

Play the victim when your son slugs you
Not be contacted when your son is caught at the robbery above
Completely ignore your ankle bracelet
Rough up and throw a rich guy in Beverly Hills though a sliding glass door and walk away. 
Stalk and rough up your parole officer.
Collect $1,000,000 on a bet of $20,000 to win at 8 to 1. 

As a hitman you can break into and sit quietly in your victim's apartment until she comes in the door from a trip from coast to coast (and you got there first.) 

Bye, Avi. Bye, Ezra.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

You forgot:

You can enter the home of a known gangster after being frisked, but carrying a bag that no one looks into.

As soon as they didn't check the bag, I knew what was going to happen. But it REALLY annoyed me that they didn't check the bag. I mean - you have all these security guys and NO ONE LOOKS IN THE BAG???? REALLY????

Stupid. And lazy writing - that was disappointing. I thought the rest of the episode was pretty good...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeAndrews said:


> [*]Collect $1,000,000 on a bet of $20,000 to win at 8 to 1.


Papa's Mustache was 8 to 1. Evidently, The Captain was much longer odds.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Those seciruty guys aren't exactly mensa members so that didn't really surprise me lol.

I'll have to rewatch but didn't the parole officer tell them to bet on horse #1 and then Mickey heard #7 talk to him so he switched the bet to that horse? I probably have it mixed up.

When Mickey said "we won a million bucks" I just figured it was the usual Mickey hyperbole.

Looks like Abby likes Ray again lol.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

nyny523 said:


> You can enter the home of a known gangster after being frisked, but carrying a bag that no one looks into.
> 
> As soon as they didn't check the bag, I knew what was going to happen. But it REALLY annoyed me that they didn't check the bag. I mean - you have all these security guys and NO ONE LOOKS IN THE BAG???? REALLY????


That actually made sense. Those goons were idiots. They had been "trained" to frisk Ray and they "knew" that he carried a gun in his pants. No need to check anywhere else.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

VegasVic said:


> Looks like Abby likes Ray again lol.


I was hoping Abby would get together with the brutal honesty guy.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I was convinced that Abby was going to be the one to shoot cookie.

I now HATE Avi. Which is too bad because I really liked him! 

I want Kate back.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

So what are your predictions?

How will they fix things for Terry?

Will Ray kill Avi? Take him back?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Terry will get the judge in Ray's pocket.

I don't think they will get rid of Avi (the bastard! ). I think Ray will understand that Avi did it out of love. Plus, he already punished what's his name (the lawyer, Ezra?). He's the one really responsible.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Terry will get the judge in Ray's pocket.
> 
> I don't think they will get rid of Avi (the bastard! ). I think Ray will understand that Avi did it out of love. Plus, he already punished what's his name (the lawyer, Ezra?). He's the one really responsible.


We saw Avi picking up his stuff. Ray fired him.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> We saw Avi picking up his stuff. Ray fired him.


I missed that. I saw Avi hug his co-worker (I have no clue what her name is), but I didn't notice it was a good-bye. I thought it was an "I feel for you about the terrible thing you had to do" kind of hug.

Darn. I know I say I hate Avi, but I'm just joking. I was hoping his character would get more play next season. 

Any chance Kate had a twin sister?


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I missed that. I saw Avi hug his co-worker (I have no clue what her name is), but I didn't notice it was a good-bye. I thought it was an "I feel for you about the terrible thing you had to do" kind of hug.


That's how I saw it as well. I also hope he's not gone.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

I guess I didn't realize that last weeks episode was the season finale, this season wasn't as great as the first one. It didn't really seem like a season finale, did it?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

GTuck said:


> I guess I didn't realize that last weeks episode was the season finale, this season wasn't as great as the first one. It didn't really seem like a season finale, did it?


All the season arcs were pretty much settled (Cookie, Kate, FBI) and the stage was set for next season. It felt like a Finale to me!

I also thought it was better than season 1.

IOW, I don't agree!


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

It ended just like season 1, with Ray in a catatonic funk.


----------

